# [risolto] chiarimenti sull'automount in gnome

## Occasus

salve,

mi sono deciso ad approfittare di diverse comodità che offre gnu/linux, quindi ho deciso di smanettare per ottentere il montaggio automatico delle periferiche esterne.

l'unica cosa che sono riuscito a fare è stato l'installare a casaccio dbus, hal, fam(d), ivman e gnome-volume-manager.

ho aggiunto al runlevel di default famd e hald, ma ora che faccio?

ho provato a inserire un cd nel lettore dvd (riconosciuto come tale nella sezione "Computer" di gnome) ed è stato montato in automatico in /media/cdrom.

è possibile impostare un altro punto di mount?

inoltre è possibile fare si che premendo il pulsante eject del lettore, quest'ultimo apra lo sportello in fase di umount, in modo da evitare l'umount manuale?

poi ho provato ad inserire una penna usb (in verità un lettore mp3), ma pare che non la monti...

poi leggo in alcuni tutorial di installare ivman, leggo inoltre fam, dbus, howl, hal e infiniti altri nomi. come mi regolo in gnome?  :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> aestas occasus # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.0.51.22-r2 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

grazie per l'attenzione e buone feste  :Smile: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

quale versione di gnome usi?

se hai la 2.12 non serve ivman, ma devi installare pmount. in questo caso tutto quello che devi sapere ti viene scritto a video alla fine dell'emerge di pmount.

se usi gnome 2.10 non dovresti avere bisogno di ivman, ma basta giocare con la flag hal e configurare opportunamente gnome-volume-manager

----------

## Occasus

uso la versione 2.10. la flag hal l'ho attivata in /etc/make.conf ed ho notato che c'è la sezione unità e supporti rimovibili, ma è piuttosto misera.

devo modificare qualche file in /etc o in ~/ ?

----------

## otaku

io personalmente uso ivman, perche è un demone e lavora anche a gnome spento;

l'unica pecca è che le penne usb deve smontarle l'utente "ivman", io mi sono configurato una comoda shortcut che sblocca tutti i dischi SCSI con xbindkeys, e vivo felice  :Wink: 

----------

## Occasus

ma per usare ivman cosa dovrei togliere per non creare conflitti con gnome-volume-manager e dipendenze?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Occasus wrote:*   

> ma per usare ivman cosa dovrei togliere per non creare conflitti con gnome-volume-manager e dipendenze?

 

la soluzione migliore è lasciar fare alle facility di gnome, senza che ivman ci metta le mani

----------

## Occasus

ma se voglio impostare dove gvm deve montare i dispositivi, di smontarli automaticamente quando premo eject e di montare la panna usb, dove vado a mettere le mani?

ho visto un po' in /etc ma non ho risolto niente, non avendo capito minimamente le funzioni di ogni singolo componente  :Sad: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Occasus wrote:*   

> ma se voglio impostare dove gvm deve montare i dispositivi, di smontarli automaticamente quando premo eject e di montare la panna usb, dove vado a mettere le mani?
> 
> ho visto un po' in /etc ma non ho risolto niente, non avendo capito minimamente le funzioni di ogni singolo componente 

 

io di solito metto le mani direttamente alla configurazione di hal

----------

## otaku

 *Occasus wrote:*   

> ma per usare ivman cosa dovrei togliere per non creare conflitti con gnome-volume-manager e dipendenze?

 

devi togliere gnome-volume-manager  :Wink: 

ivman si appogga sia ad hal che a dbus.

per scegliere un mount point basta inserire un opzione nell'fstab, mettendo come opzione "managed"

----------

## Occasus

 *otaku wrote:*   

>  *Occasus wrote:*   ma per usare ivman cosa dovrei togliere per non creare conflitti con gnome-volume-manager e dipendenze? 
> 
> devi togliere gnome-volume-manager 
> 
> ivman si appogga sia ad hal che a dbus.
> ...

 

hmm...praticamente con ivman ho ottenuto due cose buone:

- quando spingo il tasto eject, lo sportello si apre automaticamente

- quando inserisco un cd, appare automaticamente sul desktop l'icona del cd

ora ci sono ancora due problemi:

- qualche demone sovrascrive /etc/fastab annullando le mie modifiche

- non capisco dove sia finito il device corrispondente alla penna usb (è la prima volta che tento di montare penne usb su gentoo con udev)

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Quote:*   

> - qualche demone sovrascrive /etc/fastab annullando le mie modifiche

 

facilmente sarà HAL, che ha un tool che si occupa della modifica runtime di fstab

 *Quote:*   

> - non capisco dove sia finito il device corrispondente alla penna usb (è la prima volta che tento di montare penne usb su gentoo con udev)

 

verifica di avere caricato i moduli per l'usb, usb-storage, e sd-mod

----------

## Occasus

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> facilmente sarà HAL, che ha un tool che si occupa della modifica runtime di fstab

 

come devo fare per forzare hald affinché utilizzi le mie righe scritte in /etc/fstab?

 *Quote:*   

> verifica di avere caricato i moduli per l'usb, usb-storage, e sd-mod

 

[cut]

----------

## .:chrome:.

ho scritto: "verifica di caricato CARICATO", non "verifica di avere COMPILATO"

postare un intero config del kernel non è che serva a molto... rendi solo parecchio antipatico leggere il forum

----------

## Occasus

leggo messaggi di attivazione, però l'ultima riga di dmesg è:

usb 5-1: USB disconnect, address 2.

----------

## otaku

 *Occasus wrote:*   

> leggo messaggi di attivazione, però l'ultima riga di dmesg è:
> 
> usb 5-1: USB disconnect, address 2.

 

quell'output è generato da un livello più basso sia di ivman che di hal, in condizioni "normali" riesci a montare la chiavetta?

----------

## Occasus

in condizioni normali no...non c'è nessun dispositivo /dev/sd* .

ho installato pure hotplug, ma non risolvo niente

----------

## otaku

 *Occasus wrote:*   

> in condizioni normali no...non c'è nessun dispositivo /dev/sd* .
> 
> ho installato pure hotplug, ma non risolvo niente

 

hai i moduli che ti sono stati detti prima?

incluso il supporto per fat...

----------

## Occasus

il supporto fat c'è, usb e usb-storage anche, sd-mod non lo trovo  :Sad: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Occasus wrote:*   

> il supporto fat c'è, usb e usb-storage anche, sd-mod non lo trovo 

 

senza supporto per dischi SCSI è dura che funzioni.

hai provcato a caricarlo a mano? se non c'è basta che compili quel modulo e sei a posto

----------

## Ic3M4n

mi permetto inoltre di dire che ho notato che udev 077 e fratelli sembra che, almeno a me, non creino i device per l'automount e sono dovuto tornare ancora alla 073

----------

## Occasus

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> se non c'è basta che compili quel modulo e sei a posto

 

giustissimo  :Wink:  ho incluso quel supporto ed ho risolto il problema.

comunque ora noto che non si crea più automaticamente l'icona sul desktop quando inserisco cd e la penna usb. forse è perché ho cambiato la cartella dove montare le periferiche da /media a /mnt ? comunque non sono ancora riuscito a capire come impostare nomi personalizzati per i percorsi delle perfieriche montate.

@iceman: io ho la 054, quindi non dovrei avere problemi  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

allora: per le icone puoi controllare nel pannello di controllo di gnome, system -> storage e controllare di aver abilitato le cose che ti servono.

un'altra cosa che puoi provare a fare è avviare manualmente gnome-volume-manager, io per esempio l'ho dovuta aggiungere ai programmi di avvio di gnome altrimenti non mi montava le periferiche. (ancora non ho capito il perchè, ma ad altri funziona senza).

----------

## Occasus

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> allora: per le icone puoi controllare nel pannello di controllo di gnome, system -> storage e controllare di aver abilitato le cose che ti servono.
> 
> un'altra cosa che puoi provare a fare è avviare manualmente gnome-volume-manager, io per esempio l'ho dovuta aggiungere ai programmi di avvio di gnome altrimenti non mi montava le periferiche. (ancora non ho capito il perchè, ma ad altri funziona senza).

 

ho reinstallato gnome-volume-manager e funziona tutto automaticamente.

quando risolvo un problema, mi vengono altre domande  :Rolling Eyes: 

posso rimuovere fisicamente la penna usb senza rischiare errori di sincronizzazione e corruzioni conseguenti?

e resta in sospeso ancora la domanda sulla personalizzazione dei punti di mount

----------

## Ic3M4n

se non stai scrivendo sulla penna non rischi niente, anche perchè pmount ti da un errore in smontaggio se la periferica è occupata. quindi quando non stai accedendo alla periferica non rischi nulla e puoi procedere allo smontaggio.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Occasus wrote:*   

> comunque ora noto che non si crea più automaticamente l'icona sul desktop quando inserisco cd e la penna usb. forse è perché ho cambiato la cartella dove montare le periferiche da /media a /mnt ? comunque non sono ancora riuscito a capire come impostare nomi personalizzati per i percorsi delle perfieriche montate.

 

torno a farti la domanda iniziale... che versione hai di GNOME? se è la 2.12 la soluzione migliore è rimuovere ivman e usare pmount che fa tutto da solo e non ha bisogno neanche di configurazione

----------

## Occasus

scusa k. , mi sono dimenticato di rispondere. ho gnome 2.10 (x86) e di conseguenza non uso pmount

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Occasus wrote:*   

> scusa k. , mi sono dimenticato di rispondere. ho gnome 2.10 (x86) e di conseguenza non uso pmount

 

dunque... in questo caso, se vuoiper forza usare ivman non ti so aiutare. però ti garantisco che gnome-volume-manager, insieme a hal e dbus è in grado di fare quello che chiedi tu

----------

## Occasus

e come?

io ho usato ivman, perché mi smontava automaticamente il lettore, quando spingevo eject

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Occasus wrote:*   

> e come?
> 
> io ho usato ivman, perché mi smontava automaticamente il lettore, quando spingevo eject

 

ti sto appunto dicendo che devi scegliere: o lasci fare alle facility di GNOME o usi ivman.

----------

## SMiL3

[cut]

niente...

----------

## Occasus

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Occasus wrote:*   e come?
> 
> io ho usato ivman, perché mi smontava automaticamente il lettore, quando spingevo eject 
> 
> ti sto appunto dicendo che devi scegliere: o lasci fare alle facility di GNOME o usi ivman.

 

allora, ricapitolando i problemi:

con hald, ivman e gvm avviati; famd, mDNSResponder disattivati:

non posso decidere il punto di mount per le periferiche

con hald, famd, mDNSResponder, gvm avviati; ivman disattivato:

non compare automaticamente l'icona sul desktop e devo cliccare [dx]+espelli per rimuovere i cd dai lettori

è normale sto fatto?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Occasus wrote:*   

> con hald, famd, mDNSResponder, gvm avviati; ivman disattivato:
> 
> non compare automaticamente l'icona sul desktop e devo cliccare [dx]+espelli per rimuovere i cd dai lettori
> 
> è normale sto fatto?

 

al 50%, nel senso che l'espulsione da pulsante è una possibilità non contemplata (stile Apple: l'espulsione è solo vi software). il fatto è che il mount dovrebbe essere automatico. c'è qualcosa che non va nella tua configurazione, perché a me lo fa automaticamente (e adesso sono davanti a GNOME 2.10), quindi non penso che risolveresti aggirando il problema con ivman

ah... mDNSResponder non c'entra una fava; famd serve a gnome, quindi deve sempre restare attivo, ma anche lui non c'entra con il discorso del mount; gnome-volume-manager basta che lo mandi in esecuzione all'inizio della sessione

----------

## f0llia

io uso:

```

*  sys-apps/hal

      Latest version available: 0.4.7-r2

      Latest version installed: 0.4.7-r2

      Size of downloaded files: 1,317 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/hal

      Description: Hardware Abstraction Layer

      License:     || ( GPL-2 AFL-2.0 )

 app-admin/fam

      Latest version available: 2.7.0-r2

      Latest version installed: 2.7.0-r2

      Size of downloaded files: 294 kB

      Homepage:    http://oss.sgi.com/projects/fam/

      Description: FAM, the File Alteration Monitor

      License:     GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

sys-apps/dbus

      Latest version available: 0.23-r3

      Latest version installed: 0.23-r3

      Size of downloaded files: 1,250 kB

      Homepage:    http://dbus.freedesktop.org/

      Description: A message bus system, a simple way for applications to talk to eachother

      License:     || ( GPL-2 AFL-2.1 )

gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager

      Latest version available: 1.2.2

      Latest version installed: 1.2.2

      Size of downloaded files: 252 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gnome.org/

      Description: Daemon that enforces volume-related policies

      License:     GPL-2

```

il tutto con gnome 2.10.2

ma se inserisco una chiavetta usb non mi viene montata..

niente icona sul desktop ne entry in fstab..

cosa puo essere ?

----------

## Occasus

 :Shocked:  risolto!

praticamente sono avviati:

hald, ivman, mDNSResponder

è installato gnome-volume-manager (ma non è presente in ~/.xinitrc)

è disattivato:

famd

in /etc/fstab ho rimosso il parametro "managed".

risultato:

riesco a montare automaticamente tutte le periferiche e compare l'icona sul desktop (gnome 2.10); riesco a smontare le periferiche manualmente (ad es. tasto eject); posso decidere il punto di mount (in /etc/fstab)

grazie e tutti coloro che mi hanno aiutato, in particolare k.gothmog, che ha sopportato tutte le mie niubbate (scusa)  :Smile: 

stavo pensando di scrivere un tutorial dopo che reinstallo gentoo (ci sono talmente tanti pacchetti da ricompilare che è meglio reinstallare con uno stage 1). che ne dite? può essere utile?

----------

## SMiL3

 *Occasus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> stavo pensando di scrivere un tutorial dopo che reinstallo gentoo (ci sono talmente tanti pacchetti da ricompilare che è meglio reinstallare con uno stage 1). che ne dite? può essere utile?

 

sisisi, utilissimo direi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Occasus wrote:*   

> praticamente sono avviati:
> 
> hald, ivman, mDNSResponder
> 
> è installato gnome-volume-manager (ma non è presente in ~/.xinitrc)
> ...

 

mi fa piacere, ma torno a farti notare che mDNSResponder non serve a una cippa, per il mount  :Wink: 

e fam viene molto usato da GNOME, io non lo terrei disattivato  :Confused: 

----------

## Occasus

in ogni caso, da ciò che ho capito era proprio famd a causare quei problemi.

con la nuova installazione installerò gnome 2.12 (o un wm minimalista) ed userò pmount, sperando di non avere di nuovo problemi

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Occasus wrote:*   

> in ogni caso, da ciò che ho capito era proprio famd a causare quei problemi.
> 
> con la nuova installazione installerò gnome 2.12 (o un wm minimalista) ed userò pmount, sperando di non avere di nuovo problemi

 

con la nuova installazione, se ti interessa, non ci sarà più neanche fam.

il server famd è stato incorporato in GNOME stesso, e la libreria è stata sostituita da un certo gamin, che fa lo stesso sporco servizio

comunque è davvero strano che fosse fam a causare tutto questo casino

----------

## SMiL3

spesso famd mi va in loop e surriscalda la cpu...  :Confused: 

aggiornerò

----------

## .:chrome:.

NEWS: ho fatto una prova, ed è venuta fuori una cosa molto carina: è possibile sostituire fam  :Smile: 

pare che GNOME non abbia bisogno del demone, ma che si accontenti delle librerie. quindi è possibile fermare famd, disinstallare il pacchetto fam e installare alsuo posto gamin

questo dovrebbe risolvere molti problemi sorti con fam

spero possa essere utile a qualcuno

----------

## SMiL3

wow grazie, ci provo subito!

ma come si spiega il fatto che anche disattivando famd, nulla smette di funzionare? (o almeno cosi sembra)

----------

## Ic3M4n

io l'ho fatto ieri e sembra che vada  *SMiL3 wrote:*   

> ma come si spiega il fatto che anche disattivando famd, nulla smette di funzionare? tuttto bene. 

 

posso fornirti una spiegazione, mia, quindi non so se corretta, famd si occupa di monitorare le modifiche effettuate durante l'esecuzione dei programmi, quindi creazione file etc etc e renderli risponibili a gnome-vfs per esempio. il fatto che attualmente sia stato implementato nel kernel l'inotify, che più o meno fa la stessa cosa, tu avresti un nuovo motore (kernel + inotify) che passa il tutto alle librerie di famd presenti in gamin ed opportunamente modificate. non so: potrebbe stare in piedi?

----------

## Kind_of_blue

cosa bisogna aggiungere al kernel per rimuovere fam e usare gamin?

cosa bisogna aggiungere a rc-update una volta tolto fam?

----------

## .:chrome:.

non sono componenti del kernel. sono pacchetti normalissimi

come kernel hai solo bisogno di una versione almeno 2.6.13 e di inotify attivato. nient'altro

----------

## SMiL3

[cut]

ma... io non ho inotify, uso il kernel vanilla!

devo passare al gentoo-sources? per avere inotify?

----------

## .:chrome:.

no. è una funzione del kernel

Google is your best friend...

----------

## Kind_of_blue

io ho il 2.6.14 gentoo sources ... inotify è attivo

ho tolto famd dal runlevel di default ... ho disinstallato fam e emerso gamin ... ma al riavvio nautilus si è inca**ato di brutto ... e ho dovuto riemergere fam ...

cosa dite ... mi manca un pezzo?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> io ho il 2.6.14 gentoo sources ... inotify è attivo
> 
> ho tolto famd dal runlevel di default ... ho disinstallato fam e emerso gamin ... ma al riavvio nautilus si è inca**ato di brutto ... e ho dovuto riemergere fam ...
> 
> cosa dite ... mi manca un pezzo?

 

è la stessa cosa che ho fattio ieri...

di preciso cosa è successo? in che senso nautilus si è incacchiato?

----------

## Kind_of_blue

nel senso che dice che nautilus si è chiuso inaspettatamente ... e ricendogli di rovare a riavviarlo ... non succede nulla

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> nel senso che dice che nautilus si è chiuso inaspettatamente ... e ricendogli di rovare a riavviarlo ... non succede nulla

 

mi sembra davvero strano che questo sia collegato ad hal, anche perché hal serve, ma non a nautilus

tant'è vero che nautilus lo puoi usare come file manager anche al di fuori di GNOME, ed in ambienti senza famd

----------

## Dr.Dran

Una domanda: ma con Gamin come la mettiamo con la USE=fam che alcuni pacchetti di gnome chiedono? non è che mi si sballano le dipendenze?

Al momento ho ancora la versione 2.10 stable... però sapere in anticipo non è male   :Very Happy: 

Edit: Infatti ho fatto una prova sul server facendo un emerge -pvD gamin gnome-light; non mi porta a termina l'installazione poichè il pacchetto famd mi blocca l'installazione di gamin e di conseguenza tutta l'installazione di gnome-light... problemi di dipendenze... mi sa che aspetterò che la 2.12 diventi stable   :Wink: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

credo che nautilus sia usato anche per disegnare il desktop

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> credo che nautilus sia usato anche per disegnare il desktop

 

no. quello è metacity.

nautilus è un browser per il file system, niente più

----------

## Kind_of_blue

in linea astratta sarei daccordo con te ... ma dicendomi che nautilus si era chiuso inaspettatamente ... il desktop era senza sfondo ne icone ... e lo stesso la barra

eppoi alla fine, er dimensionare le icone e i caratteri su gnome ...bisogna agire sulle impostazioni di nautilus

----------

## Ic3M4n

metacity disegna le finestre e poco altro, il desktop è gestito da nautilus, infatti può essere utilizzato anche con altri wm, per sfogliare le cartelle, bisogna però avviarlo con l'opzione --nodesktop altrimenti va a sostituire il desktop del wm in uso.

```
 nautilus --help

Usage: nautilus [OPTION...]

  --load-modules=MODULE1,MODULE2,...     Dynamic modules to load

Help options

  -?, --help                             Show this help message

  --usage                                Display brief usage message

Application options

  -c, --check                            Effettua un rapido insieme di test

                                         diagnostici.

  -g, --geometry=GEOMETRIA               Crea la finestra iniziale con la

                                         geometria data.

  -n, --no-default-window                Crea solo le finestre per gli URI

                                         esplicitamente specificati.

  --no-desktop                           Non gestisce il desktop (ignorando le

                                         preferenze nella finestra di dialogo

                                         delle impostazioni).

  --browser                              apre una finestra di esplorazione.

  -q, --quit                             Esce da Nautilus.

GTK+

  --gdk-debug=FLAG                       Flag di debug di Gdk da impostare

  --gdk-no-debug=FLAG                    Flag di debug di Gdk da azzerare

  --display=DISPLAY                      Display X da usare

  --screen=Schermo                       Schermo X da usare

  --sync                                 Rendere le chiamate di X sincrone

  --name=NOME                            Nome del programma da usare nel

                                         window manager

  --class=CLASSE                         Classe del programma da usare nel

                                         window manager

  --gtk-debug=FLAG                       Flag di debug di Gtk+ da impostare

  --gtk-no-debug=FLAG                    Flag di debug di Gtk+ da azzerare

  --g-fatal-warnings                     Rendere tutti gli warning fatali

  --gtk-module=MODULO                    Carica un modulo Gtk aggiuntivo

Bonobo activation Support

  --oaf-ior-fd=FD                        Descrittore del file su cui stampare

                                         lo IOR

  --oaf-activate-iid=IID                 IID da attivare

  --oaf-private                          Impedisci la registrazione del server

                                         con OAF

GNOME GConf Support

Libreria GNOME

  --disable-sound                        Disabilita l'uso del server audio

  --enable-sound                         Abilita l'uso del server audio

  --espeaker=NOMEHOST:PORTA              Host:porta dove il server audio da

                                         utilizzare è in esecuzione

  --version                              2.12.0.1

Gestione della sessione

  --sm-client-id=ID                      Spefica l'ID del gestore di sessione

  --sm-config-prefix=PREFISSO            Specifica il prefisso della

                                         configurazione salvata

  --sm-disable                           Disabilita la connessione al gestore

                                         di sessione

Libreria per la GUI di GNOME

  --disable-crash-dialog                 Disabilita la finestra di dialogo di

                                         crash

```

----------

## Onip

ho fatto l'upgrade alla versione 2.12 di GNOME e ho un problema con la chiavetta USB.

Questo è l'output di gnome-volume-manager lanciato da console

```
manager.c/1877: Device added: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_ea0_2168_142E41075F8200C6

manager.c/1877: Device added: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_ea0_2168_142E41075F8200C6_if0

manager.c/1877: Device added: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_ea0_2168_142E41075F8200C6_if0_scsi_host

manager.c/1877: Device added: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_ea0_2168_142E41075F8200C6_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0

manager.c/1877: Device added: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_USB2_0FlashDrive

manager.c/1696: not a mountable volume: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_USB2_0FlashDrive

manager.c/1877: Device added: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_4270_D5B8

manager.c/1727: Changed: /dev/sda1

manager.c/1330: mounting /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_4270_D5B8...

manager.c/753: executing command: pmount-hal /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_4270_D5B8

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

Error: could not execute pmount

```

Però non penso sia un errore di filesystem, con il 2.10 (e senza pmount) veniva montata regolarmente.

Ho già controllato di essere nel gruppo plugdev, in ogni caso

```
onip @ Hal9000 ~ $ groups

lp wheel audio cdrom www video games cdrw users scanner plugdev
```

Inoltre se provo "a mano" tutto funziona

```
onip @ Hal9000 ~ $ pmount /dev/sda1
```

 L'icona appare correttamente sul desktop.

Ecco le versioni dei software

```
[I] sys-apps/hal (0.5.5.1-r3): Hardware Abstraction Layer

[I] sys-apps/dbus (0.60-r3): A message bus system, a simple way for applications to talk to eachother

[I] sys-apps/pmount (0.9.6): Policy based mounter that gives the ability to mount removable devices as a user

[I] gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager (1.5.4): Daemon that enforces volume-related policies
```

Grazie per le dritte

EDIT: Effettivamente sono stato smentito, il problema era proprio quello riportato. Ho aggiunto al kernel

```
File System -> Native Language Support -> NLS-UTF8 (o qualcosa del genere... ) 
```

e adesso funziona

Byez

----------

